# el hombre casi alzó a su mujer



## marsujai

Ich brauche Hilfe, den folgenden Satz zu übersetzen:
"Con gesto rápido y seguro, el hombre casi alzó a su mujer y la ayudó a acomodarse en uno de los pocos asientos libres."
Mein Vorschlag: "Mit schneller und sicherer Bewegung nahm der Mann seine Frau in seinen Armen und half ihr, in einem der wenigen freien Sitze sich bequem zu machen."
Der Mann half ihr, weil sie Schwanger war.
Ist der Ausdruck: "in seinen Armen nehmen" korrekt als Übersetzung von "alzar"? Wie kann ich das Wort "casi" in diesem Kontext hinzufügen?


----------



## marsujai

Selbst Korrektur: "auf einem der wenigen freien Sitze"


----------



## uguban

marsujai said:


> Ich brauche Hilfe, den folgenden Satz zu übersetzen:
> "Con gesto rápido y seguro, el hombre casi alzó a su mujer y la ayudó a acomodarse en uno de los pocos asientos libres."
> Mein Vorschlag: "Mit schneller und sicherer Bewegung nahm der Mann seine Frau in seine Armen und half ihr, es sich auf einem der wenigen freien Sitze bequem zu machen."
> Der Mann half ihr, weil sie schwanger war.
> Ist der Ausdruck: "in seine Armen nehmen" korrekt als Übersetzung von "alzar"? Wie kann ich das Wort "casi" in diesem Kontext hinzufügen?


 
Ich würde es so sagen (wenn es ein literarischer Text ist):

Mit einer schnellen und sicheren Geste hob der Mann seine Frau beinah in die Lüfte und half ihr, es sich auf einem der wenigen freien Plätze bequem zu machen.


----------



## marsujai

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich werde deine Vorschläge in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Aurin

marsujai said:


> Ich brauche Hilfe, den folgenden Satz zu übersetzen:
> "Con gesto rápido y seguro, el hombre casi alzó a su mujer y la ayudó a acomodarse en uno de los pocos asientos libres."
> Mein Vorschlag: "Mit schneller und sicherer Bewegung nahm der Mann seine Frau in seinen Armen und half ihr, in einem der wenigen freien Sitze sich bequem zu machen."
> Der Mann half ihr, weil sie Schwanger war.
> Ist der Ausdruck: "in seinen Armen nehmen" korrekt als Übersetzung von "alzar"? Wie kann ich das Wort "casi" in diesem Kontext hinzufügen?


 
"In seine Arme nehmen" ist eher "estrechar entre sus brazos", "alzar" hochheben.
Vielleicht so:
Mit schneller und sicherer Bewegung hob der Mann seine Frau fast vom Boden und half ihr, es sich auf einem der wenigen freien Sitze bequem zu machen.


----------



## Udo

Aurin said:


> Mit schneller und sicherer Bewegung hob der Mann seine Frau fast vom Boden und half ihr, es sich auf einem der wenigen freien Sitze bequem zu machen.


Das ist es !!!
_gesto_ mir _Bewegung_ und _alzar_ mit _vom Boden heben_, zu übersetzen, da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


----------



## Aurin

Udo said:


> Das ist es !!!
> _gesto_ mir _Bewegung_ und _alzar_ mit _vom Boden heben_, zu übersetzen, da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


 
Auf die Idee "gesto" mit Bewegung zu übersetzen ist Marsujai selbst gekommen. Sie hat also ein tolles Sprachgefühl fürs Deutsche.


----------



## marsujai

Vielen Dank, Aurin. 
Ich werde den Ausdruck: "Vom Boden heben" anwenden.


----------



## Aurin

marsujai said:


> Vielen Dank, Aurin.
> Ich werde den Ausdruck: "Vom Boden heben" anwenden.


 
Gern geschehen.
Bis zur nächsten Frage!


----------

